# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  قواعد دان زنجر العشرة لاستثمار ناجح فى الأسهم  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## طاهرالمصرى

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و بعد 
يمثل دان زنجر طفرة غير عادية فى عالم التحليل الفنى أدت بالرجل إلى تخطى كل الحواجز النفسية و المالية ليصنع المعجزات من حسابه البسيط الـ 10775 دولار فيحوله إلى أكثر من 18000000 دولار فى 18 شهرا ليكون بذلك الأول و الوحيد حتى اللحظة الذى يصنع كل هذا المال فى وول ستريت فى هذا الزمن.
ثم يكمل مشوار تحطيمه للأرقام القياسية فيصل حسابه إلى 43000000 دولار فى 23 شهرا.!  كل هذا لم يصنعه من فراغ.
لقد استغرق الأمر منه التواجد فى السوق يحلل و يدقق ست سنوات بواقع 60 ساعة أسبوعياً ليستطيع أخيراً أن يكون عقلية سليمة للتداول كما قال هو. 
و هو الذى قال عن استراتيجيته فى التداول:_إنني لا أستخدم أى نوع من المؤشرات إطلاقاً ومهما كان الوضع._ _إنني أعتمد على أنماط الشارت والسعر وحجم التداول "الفولوم"._ _من لديه الوقت الكافي لكي يختبر الكثير من المؤشرات بينما ينظر إلى أكثر من 400 سهم في اليوم؟ إننى أنظر إلى البارات اليومية وأحللها ومن ثم أضيف "الفولوم" لأعرف عوامل الضغط التي تخبرنى بما سيقوم به السهم ومتى. هل هو مستعد لآن ليتحرك أم يحتاج لمزيد من الوقت؟ هذا هو عملي اليومى._  *إنها البساطة .....*  قواعد دان زنجر للتداول: 
1. يجب أن تتأكد بأن السهم المراد شراؤه قد شكل نموذجا واضحا من نماذج التحليل الفنى .... أى ابتعد عن الشارت الغامض .  
2. اشتر السهم عند الارتداد أو عند إعطاء النموذج على الشارت إشارة الشراء , تأكد من كمية التداول وأيضا عليك بمعرفة معدل كمية التداول على السهم لثلاثين يوم .... إذا لم تستطع إن تشترى السهم ف البداية وكان قد ارتفع 5% فما فوق فلا تدخل .  
3. كن سريعا فى بيع سهمك لأنه سرعان ما سيعود إلى الهبوط .. ولا تنسى أن تفعل إيقاف الخسائر (ستوب لوز) .. (هذا بالنسبة لأسهم الانفجار) .  
4. قم ببيع 20 الى 30% من كمية الأسهم التى اشتريتها بعد أن يرتفع السهم 15 إلى 20% من نقطة الاختراق.  
5. احتفظ بأقوى سهم لديك لأطول مدة وقم ببيع الأسهم التى لم تعد تصعد أو أصبحت بطيئة الحركة ....... تذكر الأسهم تكون جيدة فقط حين تكون متحركة للأعلى .  
6. ابحث وتعرف على مجموعة الأسهم القوية واتبعها ... واجعل اختيارك للأسهم فى نطاق هذه المجموعة .  
7. بعد أن يتحرك السوق لمدة طويلة , ستكون أسهمك هشة أمام عمليات البيع مما قد يجعلها تهبط بشكل عنيف وسريع بصورة لن تصدقها .... تعلم نقاط الانعكاس من خلال التحليل الفنى ... وذلك إما عن طريق الشموع اليابانية أو النماذج الفنية التى تدل على انعكاس الاتجاه .
أحد المراجع التي تفيد بذلك : Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns, by Bulkowski  
8. تذكر بأن تحرك السهم يحتاج إلى كمية تداول , لذلك ابدأ بالتعرف على سلوك كميات التداول لسهمك , واعرف ردة فعل السهم لقفزات كميات التداول (الفوليوم) , تستطيع أن تراها على الشارت نفسه , كمية التداول هي المفتاح لحركة سهمك وهي مفتاح نجاح الحركه او فشلها .  
9. كثيرا ما ترى أسهم التوصيات مع نقاط دخول محددة , ولكن ...... لا يعنى ذلك أن الدخول السليم يكون بمجرد ملامسة نقطة الدخول ...... عليك أولا أن ترى حركة السهم ومقارنتها مع كمية التداول وكذلك وضع السوق بشكل عام ... بعد كل هذا يتم الشراء.  
10. لا تستخدم المارجن أبدا الا عندما تتقن قراءة السوق وتتقن قراءة الشارت وتتحكم بعواطفك ... المارجن (الهامش) قد يؤدى بك الى الإفلاس . 
هذه هى قواعد دان زنجر للتداول
و سوف يكون لنا وقفات كثيرة مع شروط اختيار السهم
و أولويات اختيار الشركات للتداول
و كيفية ترجيح شركة على أخرى فى القطاع و الصناعة
و كثير من الأمور إن شاء الله  و لن أنسى فقد أرفقت كتاب Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns, by Bulkowski
اضغط على اسم الكتاب للتحميل  تحياتى
طاهر مرسى

----------


## attas

الكتاب هنا في هذا الرابط ايضا وشكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع
 Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns, by Bulkowski http://www.traders-software.com/Free...rt%20Patterns/

----------


## attas

وهذه مقابله صحفيه مع هذا المضارب الامريكي الشهير يمكن الاستفاده منها بأذن الله 
الصحفي: ماهي المؤشرات التي تستخدمها في التحليل؟ هل تستخدم "المومنتوم" أو أي نوع آخر من المؤشرات؟ 
زنقر: إنني لا استخدم أي نوع من المؤشرات إطلاقاً ومهما كان الوضع. إنني اعتمد على أنماط الشارت والسعر وحجم التداول "الفولوم". من لديه الوقت الكافي لكي يختبر الكثير من المؤشرات بينما تنظر إلى أكثر من 400 سهم في اليوم؟ إنني انظر إلى البارات اليومية وأحللها ومن ثم أضيف "الفولوم" لأعرف عوامل الضغط التي تخبرني بما سيقوم به السهم ومتى. هل هو مستعد لآن ليتحرك أم يحتاج لمزيد من الوقت؟ هذا هو عملي اليومي. 
الصحفي: انت تستخدم أنماط الشارت وحجم التداول في تحليلك، هل هذا كل شيء؟!!
زنقر: استخدم هذه الأشياء بنسبة 100%. 
الصحفي: كيف وجدت التداول باستخدام الأنماط خلال السنوات القليلة السابقة والتي يتحرك فيها السوق هبوطاً؟
زنقر: مثل أغلب الناس الموجودين في السوق اليوم، فإنني قد تعلمت عن التداول مع الصعود العام الذي بدأ في عام 1982. كل تعليمي كان مع الصعود إلى الأعلى مع الأخذ بالعلم متى أبقى جانباً عندما يتوقع الشارت حركة تصحيحية مقبلة. 
الصحفي: ماهي أدوات التداول التي وجدتها أكثر فاعلية؟
زنقر: لقد وجدت "البولنقر باندز" تخبرني بكثير من الأشياء. فعندما يكسر السعر نمطاً معيناً ويتخطى الحاجز العلوي "للباند" فإني أعلم حينها بأن الحركة للأعلى ستكون قوية. أيضاً أقوم ببيع نصف أو كل قيمة شرائي في اليوم الثاني أو الثالث من وقت تخطي السعر للحاجز العلوي "للباند".  
الصحفي: يستخدم بعض المتداولين مستويات الدعم والمقاومة والمتوسطات المتحركة بالإضافة إلى السعر وحجم التداول خلال تحليلهم، هل تستخدم انت مستويات الدعم والمقاومة ونسب الفايبوناتشي كأدوات تحليلية؟
زنقر: الدعم والمقاومة نعم، ولكن الفايبوناتشي نادراً، استخدمها فقط عندما يكون السوق هابطاً لأستفيد من الارتدادات. كما أخبرتك فهناك 400 سهم احللها يومياً، إنني أنظر إليها كل ليلة لذلك فإني امتلك إحساساً بشخصيتهم وتصرفاتهم. إنهم أصداقئي الأعزاء. إنه من المهم جداً أن تعرف شخصية السهم الذي تتداوله. إنني لا استخدم شارت الـ "intraday" ولكني انظر إلى شارت الـ "Daily" كل ساعة خلال اليوم وأركز على الأسهم التي تظهر حركة قوية. أقوم حينها بتدوين هذه الأسهم لأقوم بتحليلها بعد أن يغلق السوق. 
الصحفي: هل تستخدم مؤشر "التدفق المالي"؟
زنقر: لا، لا استخدمه، ولم أجد طريقة ما لكي أجعله يعمل بفاعلية، وقد رأيته يفشل كثيراً في إشاراته. مرةً أخرى: إنني استخدم فقط أنماط الشارت وحجم التداول خلال تحليلي. 
الصحفي: هل تفضل الشموع اليابانية أم الأعمدة؟
زنقر: الأعمدة، إنني أبحث عن الأنماط من خلال النظر إلى شارت الأعمدة اليومي. على كل حال أنا أعلم ما تعنيه أشكال الشموع واستخدمها أحياناً لتأكيد الشارت اليومي.
الصحفي: هل تستخدم برنامج أوتوماتيكي ليقوم بمسح جميع شارتات الأسهم؟
زنقر: لا، بل أقوم بذلك يدوياً لأن المسح الأوتوماتيكي لا يخبرك بكل ما قد تعرفه عندما تنظر إلى الشارت بنفسك، إن الشارتات تخبرك بكل ما تحتاج أن تعرفه عن السهم. 
الصحفي: هل ما زلت تضارب في أسهم التقنية؟
زنقر: نعم، وسأستمر على ذلك إلى أن يظهر قطاع آخر أكثر زخماً. ولكني حقيقة أمشي في ركب القطاعات الأكثر تحركاً. لقد كان قطاع الهواتف النقالة هو المهيمن خلال الثمانينات، وبعد ذلك قطاع الخدمات الصحية في أواخر الثمانينات وبداية التسعينات. وفجأة في التسعينيات أصبحت أسهم الشبكات والاتصالات هي المحببة والمفضلة. يجب عليك أن تبقى مع ما يختاره السوق من قطاعات ويدفعه إلى الصعود. إنني أقوم بعملية مسح ليلية لـ 400 سهم، واستطيع أن أخبرك خلال 25 دقيقة فقط أي قطاعات الأسهم ستتحرك بقوة وبسرعة.  
الصحفي: كيف كان عملك خلال السنتين الماضيتين؟
زنقر: إن موجة الهبوط الحاصلة قاسية جداً، إنه أول سوق هابط حقيقي أواجهه إلى الآن، ويجب علينا أن نتعلم من أخطائنا. على كل حال فإني منذ عام 2002 عندما كون السوق قاعاً قد حققت 60%. إني ما زلت لست واثقاً من السوق لذلك تجدني أخرج من عملياتي مبكراً جداً على غير عادتي. الخوف من الاختراقات السفلية ما زالت تسيطر على تفكيري واحتاج لمزيد من الوقت لتغيير ذلك.  
الصحفي: كيف هو حال موقعك chartpattern.com؟
زنقر: الأمور على ما يرام، لدينا الكثير من الأعضاء الفرديين والمؤسسات المالية، ولكن عموماً فالعمل منخفض وذلك بسبب موجة الإنخفاض التي يشهدها السوق. 
الصحفي: هل تقوم ببعض عمليات "الشورت" على الأسهم؟ 
زنقر: إن عمليات "الشورت" في الأسهم لا تعطي نتائج مرضية مثلما هي عمليات "اللونق"، فالسهم من النادر جداً أن يهبط من 80$ إلى 0$ كما في "إنرون"، أما عندما يكون السوق صاعداً فتجد الكثير من الأسهم التي تصعد من 20$ إلى 80$ خلال عدة أشهر. 
الصحفي: كيف كانت بدايتك المهنية؟
زنقر: بدأت عام 1976 في مشاهدة قناة Business Channel في لوس انجلس. ورأيت المحللين عندما يتحدثون عن أمور فنية. Sherman Mclellan اعتاد أن يظهر ليتحدث عن مؤشر "ماك ليلان". وكان هناك أشخاص آخرون يتكلمون عن تحليل الدورات الزمنية. لقد رأيت ما يقولونه من تحاليل وكيف كانت تطبق بشكل جيد على السوق. عندها تعلمت وأنا في مرحلة مبكرة من عمري كيف أن للتحليل الفني أهمية حقيقة في السوق. 
الصحفي: كيف كان تأثير ذلك عليك وبماذا ألهمك؟
زنقر: لم يكن لدينا كمبيوترات شخصية في ذلك الوقت لتساعدنا في إدراج الشارتات. لذلك فقد كنت أراقب شاشات الأسعار وأقوم بشراء السهم الذي يشع بلون يدل على الصعود. اشتريت سمهاً ذات يوم بدولار وبعته بعد يومين بـ 3.9 دولار وقد كنت محظوظاً، هكذا بدأت. بعد ذلك وفي عام 1983 قمت بشراء كتاب عن الشارت. وعندما أردت أن أطبقه على الأسهم الرخيصة الثمن لم استطع لأن الأسهم الرخيصة نادراً ما يتضح في شارتاتها أنماط معينة. لذلك توقفت نهائياً عن تحليل الشارت، ولكني بقيت متابعاً للأسهم عبر المجلات والصحف الاقتصادية. لقد توقعت حدوث الإنهيار الضخم الذي حدث في عام 1987 قبل حدوثه بليلة. 
الصحفي: مالذي أشار لك بأن الإنهيار سيحدث؟
زنقر: في أحد أيام الجمعة سقط السوق 200 نقطة، ولاكن السوق في تلك الأيام كان يهبط فقط في أيام الإثنين عادة. عندها أخبرت والدتي (والتي ادخلتني لعالم الأسهم) بأن تبقى جانباً حتى ترى ما سيحدث يوم الإثنين، حيث أتوقع أن يكون يوماً غير عادياً. لم اتابع السوق يوم الإثنين حيث كنت أعمل وقتها ولكني وأثناء عودتي من العمل سمعت عبر المذياع بأن مؤشر الـ "داو جونز" سقط 508 نقاط. لدي أصدقاء أفلسوا تماماً تلك الليلة.ولكني كنت مبتهجاً للغاية لأني توقعتها في تلك الليلة. لقد اصابت توقعاتي وشعرت بعدها بأنني سألتصق بالسوق إلى الأبد.  
الصحفي: ما الذي حولك من التداول عبر النظر إلى شاشة الأسعار إلى الإعتماد على أنماط الشارت؟
زنقر: لقد تركت لي والدتي 100,000 دولار قبل وفاتها. حضرت بعدها دورة تدريبية عند William O'Niel، الذي أطلعنا على بعض أنماط الشارت ومعادلته الملقبة بـ "Canslim". قضيت السنة التالية أبحث عن الأنماط التي تشبه تلك التي درستها خلال الدورة في كتب الشارتات وفي جهاز الكمبيوتر الشخصي. وكنت أقوم بمسح جميع شارتات الأسهم كل يومي سبت وأحد لمدة 6 ساعات، إلى أن وجدت نمطاً أخيراً. كنت أفعل ذلك لآلاف الساعات حتى وجدت نمط الكوب والعروة. وقد أدركت بأن هناك أنماطاً أخرى كثيرة غير الكوب والعروة والقنوات السعرية، لذلك قمت بالاتصال بـ "O'Niel" في إحدى الليالي بعد أن انتهى برنامجه الاسبوعي الذي يعرض في التلفاز وسألته إذا ما كان هناك دورة تدريبية متقدمة. فأجابني بأن الدورة التي حضرتها كانت متقدمة. أدركت حينها بأن علي الاعتماد على نفسي، وقضيت السنوات الست التالية أتعلم كل شيء، عن خط الترند، عن البارات اليومية، أنماط انعكاس الأسعار، وكيفية معرفة الحركات التصحيحية، وغيره. أقوم الآن بإقامة دورات فعلاً متقدمة مرتين في السنة. 
الصحفي: من كان موجهك وناصحك غيره؟
زنقر: مقدم برنامج "charting the market" اسمه Gene Morgan. 
الصحفي: ماذا تعلمت بعد ذلك؟
زنقر: تعلمت من خلال النظر إلى الشارتات الموجودة في الكتب أكثر من قراءة النصوص. لقد حققت مكاسب كبيرة خلال موجة الصعود التي تلت حرب الخليج في أوئل عام 1991، ولكني خسرت كل مكاسبي بسبب حركة تصحيحية بسيطة خلال صيف 1991 وذلك لجهلي بماهية التصحيح. لم أكن أعلم بأني من الممكن أن أتعرض للإفلاس لأنني كنت متيقناً بأن أسهمي كانت ممتازة بحيث أنه لا يمكن أن يهبط سعرها لـ 30% أو 50%. 
الصحفي: ماهو استنتاجك مما حدث؟
زنقر: عندما تعتقد بأن شركة ما لا يمكن أن تهبط أسعارها بسبب أنها شركة جيدة وأرباحها عالية جداً، فعندها تكون قد قدمت رقبتك لمن يقطعها. وهذا بالضبط ما حدث لي. كثير من هذه الأسهم عادت وارتفعت ولكن قبل ذلك انخفظت إلى 40%، ومع مارجن قدرة 1:2 ربما كنت قريباً جداً من الإفلاس. من المؤكد أن هناك شيء ما كان يحدث لم أكن ملماً به، لذلك أخذت الموضوع في غاية الجدية وراجعت أخطائي ودرستها. وقد فعلت ذلك مراتٍ عديدة. لم أفهم بأن التصحيح يمكن أن يستمر شهرين أو أربعة أشهر أو حتى أكثر. لم أعرف كيف أحدد السهم الفائز التالي. لم أكن أعرف شيئاً.   
الصحفي: إذا قمت بمراجعة عملياتك السابقة؟
زنقر: فعلت ذلك كثيراً. مشكلتي أنني آمنت بالسهم بدلاً من إيماني بالترند وخطوط الترند. وعلمت لاحقاً بأن خط الترند عندما يخترق يجب علينا إغلاق العمليات فوراً. بعض الأمور استغرقت مني سنوات لأتعلمها مثل أنماط الانعكاس وغيرها من أنماط الشموع. إنني لا استخدم الشموع في تحليلي الآن ولكني استخدم الأعمدة والتي تعمل نفس عمل الشموع ولكنها لا تملك أسماء لامعة ومبهرجة مثلما هي الشموع. 
الصحفي: يبدو أنه تطلب منك الأمر الكثير من الوقت لكي تتعلم.
زنقر: اتذكر كثير من المواقف التي منيت فيها بخسارة كبيرة أثناء حركات التصحيح وأقول حينها بأنني لن أتداول في الأسهم بعد ذلك. وبعد عدة أشهر من حالة عدم مشاهدة الأسهم أعود لأجدني قد فوت على نفسي حركات سعرية كبيرة إلى الأعلى. 
الصحفي: ماذا تعلمت من ذلك؟
زنقر: تعلمت أنه من الممكن أن يتم مسحي تماماً من السوق أثناء التصحيح، ولكني لن استطيع تعويض أي خسارة إذا تركت السوق. أدركت حقيقة أنه لا يمكنك أبداً "أبداً" أن تترك السوق. يجب أن تكون هناك كل يوم. وعندما ينتهي السوق من التصحيح يمكنك الدخول. يجب أن تكون متواجداً كل يوم من أيام موجات الهبوط و كل يوم من أيام التصحيح. يجب عليك أيضاً أن تكون متواجداً عند بداية التصحيح لتخرج من السوق. لقد استغرقت ست سنوات بواقع 60 ساعة اسبوعياً لأستطيع أخيراً أن أكون عقلية سليمة للتداول. كنت أعمل في مجال البناء، وعندما تعرض هذا المجال من العمل لنكسة قوية عام 1990 وجدت الوقت الكافي لكي أتفرغ لتعلم المزيد عن الأسواق. 
الصحفي: دعني أوضح كلامك: انت بدأت عام 1976، وبدأت التداول بشكل جدي عام 1989، ومن ثم خسرت كل مكاسبك عام 1991. هل هذا صحيح؟
زنقر: نعم صحيح. لقد كنت أخسر كل مكاسبي عدة مرات، ثلاث أو أربع مرات. لقد أدركت وفهمت أهمية إدارة المال وأنه أساسي. إذا كنت تريد هذا النوع من الحياة في الأسواق وإذا كنت تريد ما قد توفره لك من مردود مالي، إذاً فلتعلم أن ذلك سيستغرق الكثير من الوقت والكثير من أوجاع القلب. والأكثر أهمية هو معرفة متى يكون التصحيح لتستطيع أن تقفل عملياتك، هذا هو سر الحياة في هذه الأسواق. 
الصحفي: هل تتصور أنه من الضروري أن يخسر الإنسان كل مكاسبة ليستطيع في النهاية أن يتعلم؟ هل من الضروري لمن يريد البدء في التداول أن يفلس حتى يصل إلى النجاح؟
زنقر: ليس ذلك بالضروري، ولكني اعتقد بأنك يجب أن تتعرض لبعض الضربات حتى تنجح، ولن تفهم جدية الأسواق حتى تتعرض لمثل ذلك. وأيضاً يعتمد ذلك على طريقتك وشخصيتك. فأنا من النوع A. استمتع بسريان "الاندرينالين" في جسدي. لأصل لهذه الإثارة يتوجب علي التداول عبر مارجن قدره 2:1. إنني من نوع سائقي السيارات الذين يقودون بسرعة 180 ميل بالساعة على بعد إنشات من جدار الاصطدام. وهذا ما أحبه. إذا لم تكن كذلك فإنه يجب عليك تعديل مستوى المخاطرة في عملياتك. هكذا قمت بتحويل 10,775 دولار إلى 18,000,000 دولار خلال 18 شهراً، وتحولت إلى 42,000,000 دولار خلال 23 شهراً.  
الصحفي: ما الذي تراقبه أثناء اليوم؟
زنقر: أراقب نبض السوق، ردات فعله. لدي خمس شاشات ولكني أركز على الشاشة التي تظهر أسهمي مستخدماً "esignal". لا أراقب الـ "futures" أو أي من هذه الأشياء، فليس لدي الوقت. إنني فقط أراقب الشارت وحركة السعر وحجم التداول خلال اليوم. لأني أريد أن أعرف ما تفعله المؤسسات المالية في السهم عن طريق مراقبة حجم التداول.  
الصحفي: هل تبحث عن اختراقات الأسعار والـ "الفولم" والأنماط التي تحبها؟
زنقر: نعم. ولكنني أريد أن أرى كيف تتعامل المؤسسات مع السهم من خلال المد والجزر خلال اليوم. أراقب البد والأسك وحجم التداول وكذلك تغير الأسعار خلال اليوم وكيف تكون حركتها مع تقلبات حجم التداول. أراقب ذلك لأكون شعوراً عن السهم في شاشة الأسعار. بالنسبة لبعض أنماط الشارت فإنه يجب على السعر أن يقوم ببعض الحركات خلال فترة معينة. وعندما يتحرك السهم بالشكل الصحيح فإن على الـ "volume" القيام ببعض الحركات المطلوبة. إذا لم يفعل ذلك فإن هناك خطبٌ ما، أقوم حيتها بتخطي السهم وانتظار الوقت الملائم للدخول.قد يتحرك السهم فجأةً أو قد يبقى حامياً خلال أسبوع، ولكن حجم التداول يختفي فجأة، بغض النظر عن من كان يحرك السهم، فإنه قد ذهب وخرج منه، وكذلك أنا. 
الصحفي: ماهو حجم عملياتك المثالي هذه الأيام؟
زنقر: يعتمد ذلك على الـ "volume"، إذا كان السهم يتدم تداوله بمقدار 6 إلى 10 ملايين سهم يومياً فإني سأكون سعيداً بامتلاك 100 ألف سهم. أما إذا كان حجم تداوله يقل عن مليون سهم فإن أقصى ما امتلكه منه 2,000 إلى 3,000 سهم. 
الصحفي: لقد سجلت رقماً قياسياً بتحويل 10,775 دولاراً إلى 18,000,000 دولاراً خلال 18 شهراً، هل تقلق من أن يقوم شخص آخر بتحطيم هذا الرقم؟
زنقر: لم يقترب أحد من هذا الرقم حسب علمي.هناك شخصٌ ما حول 50,000 أو 100,000 دولار إلى 100,000,000 دولار أو ماشابه، ولكنه كان يعمل في أسواق العقود المستقبلية والسلع والوقت الذي استخدمه كان أطول. لم يقم شخص بفعل ما فعلته في الأسهم. 
الصحفي: ماهو أفضل يوم لك في السوق؟
زنقر: هناك يوم وصل فيه السوق إلى 5132 حيث قمت بالدخول "شورت" ووصل إلى 3200 حيث قمت بإقفال عقود الشورت ومن ثم دخلت مرةً أخرى شارياً ليرتفع بعدها 200 نقطة بسبب خبر سخيف. كسبت من تلك العملية تقريباً 5 مليون دولار في يومٍ واحد. لقد كان يوماً جيداً.  
الصحفي: لقد قلت بأنك تراقب السوق كل يوم، متى تأخذ وقتاً من الراحة؟
زنقر: بالنسبة لي فإن كل يوم في السوق هو بمثابة إجازة. إذا عملت في مجال البناء لمدة 20 عاماً مثلما عملت أنا ستفهم ذلك. عندما يكون السوق مفتوحاً فيجب علي أن أكون متواجداً، لا شيء يضاهي ذلك في المتعة والتشويق. إنه حب حياتي. إنني محظوظ جداً لأنني أقوم بما أقوم به وأحصل على أجر مقابله. لا يوجد أفضل من هذا الوضع. كل يوم يكون مختلفاً عن سابقه، وعقلك يكون مشغولاً في حل اللغز، هل تبقي عليه؟ هل تبيعه؟ مالذي سيحدث لاحقاً؟ لا يوجد شيء أكثر تشويقاً من ذلك. أقوم بأخذ وقت من الراحة كل 18 شهراً، ولكني لا استطيع أن أفكر في شيء غير التداول ومشاهدة السوق. عندما أكون في إجازة فإنني لا استطيع الانتظار لأعود للسوق حيث تكمن الإثارة بكل م   
منقووول

----------


## attas

بداية موفقه بمئة الف دولار عام 1989 (ثراء فاحش في تلك الفتره)
اذا حتما ستكون موفقه
اولا تاريخ المقابله غير معروف
اذا كان صنع ثروته في ايام الازمات (1991 او 2008-2009) فليس هو الوحيد الذي جنى ربح كبير فهناك مستثمريين(امريكان يهود) حققوا 7 مليارات دولار في سنه واحده
قصه حلوه وتجارب نستفيذ منها 
نشكر صاحب الموضوع على هذا الطرح
تحياتي

----------


## iBn Massaoud

موضوع رائع ، قواعد ممتازة ، حوار شيق 
 المنتدى الافضل

----------


## wadhah

مشكور على الموضوع

----------


## strewess

Hey
The upcoming presidential will definitely affect stock market a bit. What do you think.
Here's latest and updated Republican Debate Schedule for 2015-2016. The debates are between all Republican candidates running for president from all US states.

----------


## metastock_1

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع 
اعتقد ان دان زنجر استخدم تحليل الكميات (الفليوم) لتحقيق المكاسب 
وهدا ما اعتمد عليه في تصميم مؤشرى (الاموال الساخنه) او سيولة الهوامير 
الدى يقوم يتحليل الكميات هل هى في صالح المشترين او في صالح البائعين 
والدخول في اول موجة الشراء مع ارتفاع مؤشر قراءة كمية الشراء ووصولها لحد معين 
حتى يكون المستثمر مطمئن انه دخل في الوقت المناسب 
وهدا رابط موضوعى عن هدا المؤشر   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t229220.html

----------


## strewess

I got an update for you. . The next debate is on October 28. Here's Everything you need to know about the upcoming October 28 CNBC Republican Debate Schedule.

----------


## sameer dourra

> بداية موفقه بمئة الف دولار عام 1989 (ثراء فاحش في تلك الفتره)
> اذا حتما ستكون موفقه
> اولا تاريخ المقابله غير معروف
> اذا كان صنع ثروته في ايام الازمات (1991 او 2008-2009) فليس هو الوحيد الذي جنى ربح كبير فهناك مستثمريين(امريكان يهود) حققوا 7 مليارات دولار في سنه واحده
> قصه حلوه وتجارب نستفيذ منها 
> نشكر صاحب الموضوع على هذا الطرح
> تحياتي

 كلام دقيق و و جهة نظر من زاوية مختلفة 
أحييك

----------


## mr.option

موضوع جميل , يعطيك العافيه

----------


## sameer dourra

> الكتاب هنا في هذا الرابط ايضا وشكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع
>  Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns, by Bulkowski http://www.traders-software.com/Free...rt%20Patterns/

 تسلم ايدك على مشاركة الكتاب الكامل .. يستحق القراءة بالفعل

----------


## sameer dourra

> الكتاب هنا في هذا الرابط ايضا وشكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع
>  Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns, by Bulkowski http://www.traders-software.com/Free...rt%20Patterns/

 تسلم ايدك على مشاركة الكتاب الكامل .. يستحق القراءة بالفعل

----------

